# جديد:للبحث عن كلمات القرآن في الجوال وايجادها بسرعة فائقة مع اعطاء المعنى



## دلال مغربي (13 يونيو 2011)

*





للبحث عن كلمات القرآن في الجوال وايجادها بسرعة فائقة مع اعطاء المعنى*
*رووووووووووووعة






**حجم البرنامج: 388 ك ب* *فقط ولاكن عمله ووظيفته كبيره جدا*


* إليكم شرح مصور عن طريقة عمل البرنامج
***
**
*



































*******
******
******
******
 ***************
******
***** *
 *

* *






/\
/\
تحميل البرنامج من هنا




حجم البرنامج: 388 ك ب


*******
******
******


* لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
*​


----------



## البطاخي (13 يونيو 2011)

أختي الغاليه بارك الله فيكي


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------

